# Beef Wellington Recipe ~ Help



## buellride (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello...wondering if anyone has a good Beef Wellington recipe to share? I have seen the Gordon Ramsey version on YouTube and while it seems good I am interested in any other ideas that may be around. 

Also wondering if there are any sides that you all would recommend with the dinner? This will be a replacement meal for a traditional XMas dinner so I am thinking meat, vegetable, starch and another side, topped off with a very nice desert. I live in Hawaii so a tropical themed round out on the dinner would be appropriate...Thank you in advance!:thumb:

Paul


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been meaning to try making Beef Wellington, but my search stops at Gordon Ramsay because he's a favorite of mine.

I'm having a hard time imagining something so traditionally english fused with Hawaiian flavors, please let us know how that turns out!eace: If it were me I would be serving asparagus and a warm new potato/dill salad.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a very small correction, or perhaps not, but Ramsay's "Wellie," from [email protected]'s Kitchen is a lamb Wellington and not a beef.

I'm not a fan of the whole Wellington presentation. It's fraught with room for error, and isn't all that great if you do everything right anyway. The best you can say for it is that it's a "blast from the past." On the whole, it's generally best avoided unless you've developed a surefire variant. But tastes and techniques differ. While I don't think the [email protected]'s Kitchen menu is actually representative of Ramsay's best culinary thinking -- he IS a GREAT chef, is sensitive to reputation, and he's got his name all over that dish.

Personally, I think you'd be better off with koubiliac if your heart is set on something en croute; but I think it's a lot more important that you follow your instincts rather than my suggestions.

Anyway, Ramsay has a beef Wellington recipe which his name is just as all over as it is the lamb.

So, without further ado...

Just back from a tour of the Continent, performing in front of crowned heads of state, brought to you at great expense to the management, I give you the talented and the lovely: Beef Wellington recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food

Hope it helps,
BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't seen the Ramsey version. But here's one my son sent me for

*Individual Beef Wellingtons*

4 6-oz filet mignons
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground pepper
1 tbls olive oil
4 1-oz slices of country style pate
Mushroom duxells
1 large egg beaten with 2 tbls water to make egg wash
1 sheet puff pastry

Preheat oven to 425F.

Season both sides of filet mignons with salt and pepper. Heat oil in heavy skillet over medium high heat. Sear filets for 1 minute on each side. Transfer to plate and let cool.

Roll puff pastry on a lightly foured surface to about 14 inch square. Cut into 4 7-inch squares.

Spread duxelles on top of each filet. Top duxelles with a slice of pate and press to flatten. Place filet, mushroom side down, in center of puff pastry square. Paint inside edges of pastry with egg wash. Fold pastry over filet and press to seal.

Place Wellingontons, seem side down, on a parchment-paper lined baking sheet. Brush with egg wash.

Bake for about 20 minutes until golden brown and meat temperature is at desired doneness (140F for medium rare).

Remove from oven and let rest 10 minutes.

*Mushroom Duxelles*

1 tbls unsalted butter
2 tabls minced shallots
1/2 tsp minced garlic
10 oz mushrooms, chopped fine
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp white pepper
2 1/2 tbls dry white wine

Heat butter over medium high heat. Saute shallots and garlic for 30 seconds. Add mushrooms, salt and white pepper. Reduce heat to medium and cook until liquid evaporates (about 12 minutes. Add wine and cook, stirring, to deglaze pan until liquid evaporates. Let cool before using in wellingtons.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a very good Beef Wellington Recipe with Video, I think that is exactly what you want it: 
Delicious Beef Wellington - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes

Ingredients

* 600-800 g beef fillet, trimmed of fat
* 300-400 g puff pastry
* 75 g butter
* 4 tbsp vegetable oil
* 1 beaten egg
* 50 g plain flour
* 250 g finely chopped button mushrooms
* 1 small onion
* 1 clove of garlic, diced
* 1 tsp sage and thyme
* 25 g breadcrumbs
* 1 large chicken breast, minced
* salt and pepper

Instructions

Step 1
Trim excess fat from the fillet, and cut it into size, season with salt and pepper.

Step 2
Add oil and butter in a skillet, then brown it well on all sides for five minutes. Set aside when it is done. Then you can do the stuffing.

Step 3
Cook the well chopped mushrooms until they become soft and near done. Add onions and garlic and cook for about another five minutes or until done. Finally, sprinkle the herbs over and stir in well. put the mixture to a bowl or tray to cool.
TIP
Keep the pastry in the fridge until you need it and make sure the mushrooms and onions are quite cool before you spread them.

Step 4
Sprinkle some flour on a clean, dry surface, then place the pastry on the surface.

Step 5
Mix the minced chicken and the breadcrumbs with the mushrooms, onions and herbs, (prefer in a blender), and then spread the mixture evenly on the pastry leaving a 10cm border of pastry clear.

can't post video here, please go check it out: 
Delicious Beef Wellington - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I ]make mine same way as KYHeirloomer, only difference is I add breadcrumbs to my duxelle mixture. And after seering of filets I pop in freezer and start them min pastry ice cold.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What's the advantage of having them ice cold instead of room temp, Ed?


----------



## livinitup0 (Feb 2, 2009)

The bottoms of my wellingtons always seem to get soggy from the meat juices and the fat in the duxelle. I assume thats why you guys use breadcrumbs in yours?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I find I can really get it rare or med rare, because pastry will brown faster then meat will cook. I still use thermometer though, my crowd likes rare.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It helps absorb oil or butter, and binds everything together.


----------



## livinitup0 (Feb 2, 2009)

thats what i thought...we did these iin school and they just threw sauteed mushrooms on top of a mustard-smotherd fillet and wrapped it up. It was pretty horrible and I figured they did something wrong. The mushrooms went everywhere, the meat was overcooked, pastry soggy... now I see why.

Thanks!


----------



## buellride (Sep 2, 2009)

All..thank you for the recommendations...I am going to try the individually wrapped BWs. Love the idea KYHeirloomer and with endorsement from Ed, further seals the deal. Plus, heck it gives each guest their own little puff pastry!

Thank you again All!!!

Pauleace:


----------



## buellride (Sep 2, 2009)

One more thing....would you recommend elevating the individual BWs while in the oven on a cooling rack or otherwise? Would that help brown the bottoms?

Thanks again.


----------

